# Gapps don't work after nightly upgrade



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

So yesterday I flashed cm-9-20130714-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip. I checked the goo.im page and it showed I needed gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip, which I installed right after the nightly build. It installed with no errors. Once I get booted up, no google play or gmail. Play acts like it's launching and then disappears. I've re-flashed the gapp package twice after that with the same result. What do I need to do here?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

When you say flashed, do you using mean recovery or ACMEInstaller3? Was this a first time install or did you update from an older CM9?


----------



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> When you say flashed, do you using mean recovery or ACMEInstaller3? Was this a first time install or did you update from an older CM9?


From CWM, upated from an older CM9. Both caches were wiped too.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

horn34 said:


> From CWM, upated from an older CM9. Both caches were wiped too.


 Did you make a backup? Did you try flashing the Rom and gapps again? Did you check the md5 checksums of the files you flashed? Try restoring the backup. If that doesn't help, do a factory data/reset and then restore the backup. If that doesn't help, run acmeuninstaller and then do a fresh clean install. You can always recover your data from your backup, by using clockworkmod advanced restore. Only restore data, nothing else.

I would also suggest you use the last nightly from May, as I heard the July 14th has some issues.


----------



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, I made a backup. Yes, I've tried flashing the Rom and gapps again. I also took your advice and downloaded the May nightly and the gapps again. Verified MDs. Flashed those with the same result. Play won't launch and no gmail. I then restored my backup and everything works like it should.

The problem is this build doesn't handle flash well, so I need to upgrade. And when I upgrade, gapps don't work. This really sucks becasue I can't seem to find anyone else having this problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

In over two years of flashing updates on CM7, CM9 , CM10 and CM10.1, on two different TouchPads, I can say I have never not been able to use CWM to flash the update as long as it was the same version, ie, Cm7 over CM7 etc. You did not say you cleared the cache and Dalvik cache after installing the update.

Did you try the clean install? Use the May nightly and gapps 0429. If that works, then use advanced restore to get all your apps, data and settings back.


----------



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> > In over two years of flashing updates on CM7, CM9 , CM10 and CM10.1, on two different TouchPads, I can say I have never not been able to use CWM to flash the update as long as it was the same version, ie, Cm7 over CM7 etc.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by this. I'm able to use CWM fine to flash. I just don't have Play or Gmail after the flash is done. I'm not getting any errors during or after the flash
> ...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You can try a factory/data reset if you want, but the best way to do a clean install is run ACMEUninstaller and put your four files in the cminstall folder just like you did before. Make sure you have a safety copy of your backup on your PC just in case you have a big oops!


----------



## horn34 (Aug 24, 2011)

Seriously, no one else has this problem? I just came back to mess with this thing after 8 months and still the same crap. Flash the latest nightly and the correct gapps version.....no Play Store and no gmail. You click on either of the apps and they flash like they're trying to load, then straight back to the desktop.

I followed the same steps and even double-checked the Rev's videos to make sure I wasn't missing anything.

1. Boot into recovery.

2. Flash nightly

3. Flash gapps

4. Wipe cache

5. Wipe Dalvik cache

6. Reboot

I can flash these a dozen times and re-download the files mutliple time with no change. Can't get any gapps to work, ever.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Seriously dude, sell your TouchPad. It's obvious you should not be messing around trying to flash Roms on rooted devices.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

horn34 said:


> Seriously, no one else has this problem? I just came back to mess with this thing after 8 months and still the same crap. Flash the latest nightly and the correct gapps version.....no Play Store and no gmail. You click on either of the apps and they flash like they're trying to load, then straight back to the desktop.
> 
> I followed the same steps and even double-checked the Rev's videos to make sure I wasn't missing anything.
> 
> ...


The Rev's videos are no longer current and could be the cause of your confusion. Watch my current and updated videos for the latest information, then refer to the full step by step guide here: *[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"*

Nevertells has already offered you good advise but you need to educate yourself on the latest info and procedures. I would recommend fully uninstalling and reinstalling, you won't have any problems after you do this.

*[Video]How to install Android The Easy Way Guide Video*






*[Video]How to Uninstall Android The Easy Way Guide Video*








horn34 said:


> Yes, I made a backup. Yes, I've tried flashing the Rom and gapps again. I also took your advice and downloaded the May nightly and the gapps again. Verified MDs. Flashed those with the same result. Play won't launch and no gmail. I then restored my backup and everything works like it should.
> 
> The problem is this build doesn't handle flash well, so I need to upgrade. And when I upgrade, gapps don't work. This really sucks becasue I can't seem to find anyone else having this problem.


Once you get android installed you will need to manually install flash and then use a web browser that supports it. If flash support is important to you stick with CM9.

*(Optional)Add flash Support for Android:*

[Video]How to Install the Adobe Flash Player on Any Android Device 2.3-4.4 

Note: Official flash support for Android was removed after CM9(Android 4.0.2).

You can add support back by installing the Flash apk file and using a supported Web Browser.

To use Nexfix properly it's recommend to use CM9.

youtu.be/jd35BbUmRKg


----------

